# CO, Lakewood - D&D Players Wanted



## Emirikol (Jun 20, 2006)

Our New Lakewood D&D group has openings

If you are interested, please contact Jay. (hafner.jay @ gmail.com).

Blurb:
"The Zamoran thief told me the Pelishtim can abnormally live forever. Maybe that's how that bastard made it so far out into the Red Waste before the Darfari cannibals got him. We recovered his map when one of them tried their luck Daiji over there. We're headed north to Koth so if you want the map, we'd be willing to part with it..for a price..."

D&D gaming with substance! Beasts, roguery, battles and intrigue abound in this campaign of adventure where the PC's always take center stage.

D&D 3.5 gaming. Email : hafner.jay @ gmail.com (remove spaces)


----------



## Emirikol (Aug 9, 2006)

Email me:  hafner.jay@gmail.com


..


----------

